# New Rig - Canfield One



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

I don't know if I deserve to post here anymore. I'm a little bit freeride but mostly XC. I haven't reverted to wearing a skinsuit yet, though. Yet...

That might be about to change, though. I just got my first new bike in five years and my first all coil bike since I got a Dare with a Romic and Marzocchi Super-T. That should date that bike 

The new ride is a Canfield One with a Marzocchi 66 RC3 EVO Ti on the front and a Roco TST R on the back. It's still missing a couple of parts (28-tooth chainring and chain guide) but it's going to be 1x10 when it's all done. I've got a sprained ankle so I can't really ride it, either. But cruising it around on the street and driveway the suspension feels sooooo velvety! I'd definitely forgotten how good Marzocchi coil is for off-the-top small bump compliance. 

Can't wait for my ankle to get better so I can ride this sucker. The first real test will probably be a trip to Moab for Amasa Back and Porcupine. Hoping I'll be good to go in a couple of weeks!


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn that is a good looking bike. What is the weight?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Lookin pretty sweet John!

Gotta finish that up and get it up to the Canyons bike park before it closes!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Weight*



62kona said:


> Damn that is a good looking bike. What is the weight?


I don't have a scale but Chris weighed it while he was building it up and it was 32.3 without the saddle and rear spring. So it should easily be under 35 pounds. It's still gonna pedal like a pig compared to my Bionicon, though


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

Damn sexy. :thumbsup:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice, congrats. I think you are going to have a good time on it, im definately enjoying mine:

: )


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

OP, don't hold your breath on the ankle, altho I hope the best for you. I tweaked mine back in early July, and it's STILL not 100%! That said, I am able to DH on it since late July. I just can't spin at any good cadence that requires the toe flick...anything above 90 r/m, or anything w/ constant load on the ankle. Walking is fine in light doses, and stompin' on the outside pedal is fine since it's short duration. But if I have to put the sprained foot down, ALL sorts of pain even today! 

BTW, love your new ride!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Pau11y said:


> OP, don't hold your breath on the ankle, altho I hope the best for you. I tweaked mine back in early July, and it's STILL not 100%! That said, I am able to DH on it since late July. I just can't spin at any good cadence that requires the toe flick...anything above 90 r/m, or anything w/ constant load on the ankle. Walking is fine in light doses, and stompin' on the outside pedal is fine since it's short duration. But if I have to put the sprained foot down, ALL sorts of pain even today!


Bummer 

I sprained mine about a month ago and it's a lot better but definitely not 100%. I'm going to PT once a week and I've got six pages of exercizes to do. They're definitely helping but it still hurts. I am trying not to get my expectations up but I'm hoping I'll be good by mid-October. Ski season is coming up fast, too.

I hope your ankle improves. It's weird. A sprained ankle sounds like no big deal. Its almost embarassing to tell people. But it seriously sucks.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> Bummer
> 
> I sprained mine about a month ago and it's a lot better but definitely not 100%. I'm going to PT once a week and I've got six pages of exercizes to do. They're definitely helping but it still hurts. I am trying not to get my expectations up but I'm hoping I'll be good by mid-October. Ski season is coming up fast, too.
> 
> I hope your ankle improves. It's weird. A sprained ankle sounds like no big deal. Its almost embarassing to tell people. But it seriously sucks.


What's been helping is when I'm at work, putting that leg up on the other knee and massaging the swollen area. But in my case, I think there may have been some tendon tearing, so I hope yours isn't nearly as bad as mine. I'm seeing my ankle bone now so I'll be fine for ski season. Hope yours get mo' betta soon, before the white flies! :thumbsup:

BTW, mine was because my Jedi threw me a beatin'! That sucka just doesn't slow down, anywhere! I rolled into some chop thinking the bike would slow down like any other bike before I pitched it into a turn. Nope, not one bit! Anyway, I put a foot out as I washed out and got the sprain.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

What kind of 28t ring are you planning to run?


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

NoahColorado said:


> What kind of 28t ring are you planning to run?


I'm waiting on a Homegrown 28 tooth and a something special from you guys for a chain guide


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Sick new ride PJ!!!!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Acadian said:


> Sick new ride PJ!!!!


I'm not worthy! I'm not worthy!

I hope I don't embarass the Canfields too much. I'm turning into one of those old guys who has all kinds of sweet toys he doesn't deserve


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> all kinds of sweet toys he doesn't deserve


you deserve all you have...your old bikes were tired, it was time for a replacement. :thumbsup:

enjoy!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Acadian said:


> you deserve all you have...your old bikes were tired, it was time for a replacement. :thumbsup:
> 
> enjoy!


Thanks, mon ami. This is gonna be the ultimate Moab bike for me, for sure. Can't wait!


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> Thanks, mon ami. This is gonna be the ultimate Moab bike for me, for sure. Can't wait!


I would really like to make it there next month....I NEED to ride the whole Enchilada :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Don't be too sure about that...the V2 Ones are amazing pedaling bikes. I'm running an Elka and get absolutely no bob or wasted motion, the bike just goes like a short travel bike but bumps dont exist. Chris told me the linkage locks out pedaling forces preventing bob.
All I know is it pedals great and no matter how hard I mash, I cant make the the bike bob yet even the tiniest bump moves the suspension while pedaling, its actally a bit odd feeling as I think we all dont realize how much motion is produced by pedaling in other bikes. I've sold my XC and AM bikes and now use the ONE for everything and feel I pay no penalities in performance(beyond a 35 pound ride):thumbsup:



Photo-John said:


> I don't have a scale but Chris weighed it while he was building it up and it was 32.3 without the saddle and rear spring. So it should easily be under 35 pounds. It's still gonna pedal like a pig compared to my Bionicon, though


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Thanks for the comment. I'll have to reserve judgement but I sure like what you're preaching


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

I bought the first One for my wife based on never finding anyone(online) who didn't love his Canfield. Most raved about them. After buying one it was obvious the Brothers are on to something. Knowing how good hers pedaled, I knew any improvement would put it into the amazing catagory. And the V2 is just that, its such a good trail bike I have to constantly remind myself I can also ignore the trail or line and just bomb over stuff.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Great looking bike.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Acadian said:


> I would really like to make it there next month....I NEED to ride the whole Enchilada :thumbsup::thumbsup:


When were you thinking of making the trip? There's no way I'll be able to keep up with you. But it would be cool if we could coordinate a trip.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

nice bike. It seems like it would be the perfect do everything AM/FR/DH bike. Having a DH bike that you can pedal to the top is always a good thing. It should rip on porc rim too. I took my jedi down it a few years ago and had the most fun that I have ever had on that trail.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

yeah, its a tough sell. I took the comments of others with a grain of salt but finally plopped down 1200 for a leftover One V1 thinking its a neat bike that might work a little better than most and worst case it can go down to 6.5" travel. Well my first ride on it made me a 100% believer...can't say the V1 doesnt bob at all(it might not, but its hard for me to pedal its SO small(wifes bike)) but any bob is minimal and you definitely get the sense that pushing on the pedals puts 100% into forward motion. The V2 ups the ante to where it feels odd, you can hold the front brake and put pressure on the pedals on the down stroke and feel it resist the same amount upward so it just sits there like the suspension is locked yet you can easily bounce the seat and move the suspension. The same test on my Pitch results in the back end jacking down the harder I press and the suspension seems less able to move. 
I hope you get a chance to check it out, I'm confident you will at least be impressed.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> When were you thinking of making the trip? There's no way I'll be able to keep up with you. But it would be cool if we could coordinate a trip.


Not sure yet (or if it's even going to happen).

Would meet Carlos there, it's now a short drive for him since he now lives in CO.

will keep you posted.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a 2005 Dare and love it. I can ride up and down.
This will be my next bike.
Big question is when is the Canon 5D mk3 coming out ?

Greg


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like this Bike. It seems awesome. Sort of like the evolution of a VP-Free. Heal quickly so you can ride


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

Damn those look amazing!


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Pretty much my dream rig for FR, bike parks and big am. Good job on the build! Now go out, get it dirty and have fun!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

griffinsurfboard said:


> I have a 2005 Dare and love it. I can ride up and down.
> This will be my next bike.
> Big question is when is the Canon 5D mk3 coming out ?
> 
> Greg


Nah, we don't care about that. We want to know when the Nikon D7100 is due.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Canon 5D Mk III?*



griffinsurfboard said:


> I have a 2005 Dare and love it. I can ride up and down.
> This will be my next bike.
> Big question is when is the Canon 5D mk3 coming out ?


Ha!

I still have my 2001 (or whatever it is) Dare in the garage. It's definitely a great bike and I had a lot of fun with it. Tough to sell it now, though 

I'm afraid I can't help you with the Canon 5D Mk III. If I knew I couldn't tell you and all the camera companies are really tight with information now. There are a lot of rumors about an announcement at the beginning of October, though. The 5D Mk II is the logical camera to be replaced but you never know. With the Nikon 1 mirrorless system out, the pressure on Canon to cough up their own compact system camera is really, really high. When the announcement happens, you can be sure I'll have an article up about it immediately on PhotographyREVIEW.com.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Iceman2058 said:


> Nah, we don't care about that. We want to know when the Nikon D7100 is due.


Bah - the D7000 is still fresh and sweet. If you want the new new, check out the Sony Alpha SLT-A77. That's probably where the Nikon D7000 replacement's sensor is going to come from


----------



## nc73 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thts sucj a sick bike


----------



## nc73 (Sep 20, 2011)

im friken so jelous


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

wow looks sweet how much that cost?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ill sled PJ...


----------



## Tam Tours (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks amazing! I want to try one.


----------



## katoom250 (Dec 29, 2008)

Got my v2 one a few weeks ago.. I have never been on any bike that can hang with the one. Had a trek session 77, trek scratch 9, intense SS, Kona stinky, and bionicon alva 180. The one climbs better both seated and standing, and absolutely destroys them on the DH.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> This is gonna be the ultimate Moab bike for me, for sure. Can't wait!


So did you ever get down to Moab with The One, John? Would love a follow up report.

My short ride on The One with a CCDB and 888 Ti Evo was impressive. In fact I was just thinking today that that bike would be the ultimate Burro Down or Portal bike. Sooo plush, yet still pedalable... and with the rearward axle path it should really eat up all those shark fin square edged hits on the Porc jeep road section.

My only concern was with pedal strikes in the DH mode it was set up with, but the low BB really allows it to rail the turns and feel really stable in the air. How high is your BB with that more AM/FR set up? It doesn't look too low.

Sweet looking ride. Congrats.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

NoahColorado said:


> What kind of 28t ring are you planning to run?


specially built by MRP plus a chainguide for that too they make


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

beautiful bike John....you will love it...might want to get an air shock for the more pedally days....bike is great through the chop


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

*ANKLE INJURIES*

strait up here is the deal (I am an expert from all the basketball injuries)

ankle takes 100 days after the last time you tweaked it to be fully healthy....you walk in the middle of the night and twinge it...start the clock all over again.....

around the house and everywhere wear this

wear this riding OVER THE TOP OF THE other brace while riding or if your ankle is really messed up at all times

do not believe for one second that your ankle gets stronger without wraps, supports and braces...look at basketball players ankles. they are always taped up....*head this warning*. I wish people would have told me this. I basically have a permanent damage to my ankle for not giving this advice to me.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Ankle*

Thanks for the advice, Shiver. It's December now and after lots of rehab the ankle still hurts. It's the second time I've injured this one so I've been really serious about treating it well. Getting old sucks when it comes to recovery. I am riding again, although it's winter now so I'd rather ski. My first day skiing was surprisingly painful but it's been ok since then. The bike has still yet to be ridden anywhere besides the street in front of my house. I actually only finished it last weekend. Since the snow isn't really good I'm toying with going to Moab this weekend to give it a proper test. Maybe I'll post some more photos today since the chainring and chainguide are installed now


----------

